

Anonymous Operation Ferguson - SyncTheory13
http://www.operationferguson.cf

======
BrandonMarc
_... a Florissant, Missouri family was evacuated from their home due to
threats after Anonymous wrongly ID’d them as the Ferguson cop who killed
Michael Brown ..._

[http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2014/08/florrissant-mo-
polic...](http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2014/08/florrissant-mo-police-
family-evacuated-from-home-after-anonymous-wrongly-id-him-as-brown-shooter/)

Yay, vigilante justice! Oops ... well, sorry, but if you're harmed as a result
of our mob's mistake, no hard feelings, right? Right?

------
KTastrophy
I'm so happy to see action from those outside of those immediately affected.
There's clearly a problem in the U.S. and whats worse is that the general
public doesn't believe a problem exists due to the fact that president happens
to be black. Problems can be hard to solve but its nearly impossible when
people don't see it to begin with. They way this particular event happened is
sad but I personally hope this opens up a much larger discussion and one that
doesn't die down.

